# Problema configuración:Router gentoo+Blackberry(solucionado)

## Txema

Buenas, en mi casa hay dos blackberrys (ninguna mía, no entiendo estos aparatos xDD) y soy incapaz de hacer que se conecten a internet a través del wifi de mi servidor router con gentoo.

Por lo que he podido ver, son capaces de conectarse al wifi, son correctamente reconocidas y se les asigna una IP pero de ahí no pasan, al momento de usar el explorador para buscar algo en google por ejemplo se quedan pensando hasta dar error.

He descartado que sea problema de las blackberry porque se conectan de maravilla a través del wifi abierto de un vecino y tampoco parece ser problema de la seguridad ya que reciben la IP bien y además he probado dejando la conexión wifi abierta y pasa lo mismo.

El servidor tiene squid pero también he probado con él desactivado.

Y por supuesto los portátiles y incluso mi PSP se conectan sin problemas.

¿Tenéis idea de qué puedo hacer?

Si necesitáis más información decídmelo.

Un saludo.

EDITO: qué poco me gusta cuando las cosas se arreglan del mismo modo en que dejaron de funcionar... sin motivo alguno... ¬¬  en fin, bien está lo que bien acaba, aunque no tenga ni idea de que es lo que pasaba xDDD

----------

